# What's that piece of cardboard inside my microwave for?



## rmelly (3 Jul 2008)

Anyone know what the piece of cardboard inside microwaves is for? (has been in my last 2 from different manufacturers). It's not exactly hygienic as it can get splashed if something is left in too long.


----------



## Towger (3 Jul 2008)

Before Clubman tellys you to use Google, it is the window to the 'Magnetron'.


----------



## FredBloggs (3 Jul 2008)

Is it part of the packaging that you should remove?  Seem to remember in my last microwave there was a rectangular piece of cardboard i'd to take out which was protecting the turntable while in transit.


----------



## NicolaM (3 Jul 2008)

Towger said:


> Before Clubman tellys you to use Google, it is the window to the 'Magnetron'.


No.
?Really?
I just googled it, and it's true!
How on earth did you know that Towger?


----------



## rmelly (3 Jul 2008)

Thanks, I did do a search with the aforementioned search engine but gave up after sifting through a few pages of people asking could they microwave cardboard.


----------



## rmelly (3 Jul 2008)

FredBloggs said:


> Is it part of the packaging that you should remove? Seem to remember in my last microwave there was a rectangular piece of cardboard i'd to take out which was protecting the turntable while in transit.


 
Just checked, the cardboard is screwed in, so i doubt it is supposed to be removed.


----------



## Leo (4 Jul 2008)

It's there to ensure even heat distribution, so leave it there.
Leo


----------



## rmelly (4 Jul 2008)

Thanks, I had no intention of removing it - I was responding to the post from fred.

Any idea why they use cardboard given hygiene/cleaning issues with it?


----------



## Welfarite (4 Jul 2008)

Does the instruction manual tell you how to clean it? Is is actually "cardboard"?


----------



## Leo (4 Jul 2008)

Welfarite said:


> Does the instruction manual tell you how to clean it? Is is actually "cardboard"?


 
I believe it's usually mica. Ideally you should get one of those plastic covers to place over food in the microwave, minimises the cleaning effort involved.
Leo


----------



## mindless (4 Oct 2009)

I took that cardboard piece that was on the inside of my micro wave and there is a hole in the side now so does that mean I should not use my micro wave? Does it filter out raditation or soemthing?


----------

